# what type of dog do you have?    cats dont count <wink>



## clapiana (Jun 30, 2011)

post a pic to make this fun 

i have a german short haired pointer (gsp) named 'gwadee' (a pasta we create in my italian family) who is as nuts as the day i got him 6 years back.  

he is a loved family pet who is always carrying something in his mouth, usually a sox 

lots of energy is an understatement !!! this breed has separation anxiety too in which my 80 pound dog thinks he is a lap dog and is ALWAYS  within a foot of somebody.  

very very smart, obedient, loyal and beautiful dog.  the 3rd gsp i have owned.  i never hunted him but he loves the woods and fetches everything thrown.

in the pic he has a football he shredded to pieces but he has never touched anything in the house


----------



## turbowagon (Jun 30, 2011)

Mutt.  Great hiking buddy.  We got him in November and he'll be 1 this August.

Here he is around 4 months old:
















- Joe


----------



## toolcrazy (Jun 30, 2011)

Mine is 1/2 Lab and 1/2 German Shepard. We got him 8 1/2 years ago. He may be 9 but he still acts like a puppy. That is him as my Avatar. The family we got him from named him Cody. He is a pain in the butt, but we love him anyway. HE is the CODE MAN.

He is just too smart for his own good. You can't fool him more than once.


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 30, 2011)

German Shepherd/Shar-Pei mix. Great pup, smart but stubborn!


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 30, 2011)

A Golden Retriver, we got her 4 years ago tomorrow (July 1st) when she was 12 weeks old.

AK


----------



## lorbay (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a miniture Daschound.

Lin.


----------



## JimMc7 (Jun 30, 2011)

Boxer "Bo"...

Waiting patiently for me to play ball with him...






My son taking him for a ride (personal flotation device required!)...


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 30, 2011)

Meatball , he's 6 months old now, 65 Lbs, Old English Bulldog, dumber than a box of rocks too!


----------



## snyiper (Jun 30, 2011)

Mountain Cur named penny!!!


----------



## ThomJ (Jun 30, 2011)

7 lb chihuahua named Zip


----------



## terryf (Jun 30, 2011)

Heres my GSD - just over a year old in these pics. An absolute terror but a very good companion and vicious as hell - which you need when living in South Africa unfortunately!


----------



## kevrob (Jun 30, 2011)

Two miniature schnauzers:  Sammy is the larger one and Maddy is the smaller of the two....


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 30, 2011)

Do you really want me to play this game?

Really? are you sure you are ready?

Okay.......

Lakota the Husky (passed away at 9 and a half)
Nikita the 13 year old Husky
Natasha the 9 year old Husky (Diabetic)
Calibos the 9 year old Belgian Sheepdog
Gypsy the 14 year old Husky
Aspen the 13 year old Husky (Gypsy's son)
Charlie the 9 year old black lab
Cheyenne the Husky (passed away at 13 and 3 month)
Jasper the 13 year old English Setter
Mika the 9 year old Husky
Chance the 13 year old Black Lab
Buggsie the 4 year old Lab/Beagle mix
Sammy the 2 year old Husky
Skye the 2 year old Husky (Epileptic)
Bucky the 17 year old Chow mix
Kyra the 7 year old Husky (Hypothyroidism)
and
Lucky the 4 year old Heinz 57 mix


Yep, I think that's all that are with us.......

Some pics

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.129517473748426.14079.100000705238086

If you can't see them, friend me.


----------



## Whaler (Jun 30, 2011)

A pair of Miniature Wire Haired Dachshunds.


----------



## snyiper (Jun 30, 2011)

Dang Mike I could do alot with what you spend on dog food in a month!!!! LOL it is truly a labor of love.


----------



## Just_Shorthairs (Jun 30, 2011)

GPS the only one for me I had seven at one time now I only have one, I lost two and the rest was because of old age. I still miss them  :biggrin:


----------



## G1Pens (Jun 30, 2011)

4 1/2 pound Chihuahua names Elvis. 8 yrs old and KNOWS he is the KING !!


----------



## hdbblue (Jun 30, 2011)

Two and a half pound chihuahua named Tequila


----------



## Dudley Young (Jun 30, 2011)

We have a long coat Chihuahua (Coco) and Malti-Pom. (Maltese & Pomeranian) Princess.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 30, 2011)

Our grandson calls his father Daddy Hound Dawg.  Does that count?


----------



## pfde4 (Jun 30, 2011)

Shih tzu poodle mix. His favorites are coffee, hot sauce, floating in the pool and going out on the motorcycle . Don't know where he gets it from....


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 30, 2011)

OK Here are our big girls.


----------



## jallan (Jun 30, 2011)

*Our Babie*

12 year old Sheltie mix, and a lover. She is the best dog we ever had. Got her from an abused shelter. She runs the family. Her birthday is July 16. Sleeping with her friend.Stuffed animal I got for the wife but look who has it now.
Jallan
www.cedracreekcustompens.com


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 30, 2011)

We have a little Yorkie named Herbie who is seven. Can you see the focus in his face?  His favorite game is to bring his baby over and drop it right in front of you then waits to see if you can grab it before he can.  Trust me, he is FAST, I hardly ever win!  We got him to be a companion for my sweetie through her dark days of cancer surgeries and chemo treatments but some how he has managed to come over to the dark side and now is an official daddys boy! :biggrin:


----------



## WIDirt (Jun 30, 2011)

This is our rescue. Her name is Shine. Approximately 3 YO, yet acts like a puppy.

She is a Beagle-Terror mix. (No, I did not misspell Terrier, tho that is what she is!) She has more energy than our 14 YO! Listens like a brick, plays rough and I have the scars to prove it, chases anything you throw for her, eats any tissue or paper she can get her teeth into, licks everything she can taste, eats any bug she can catch, and, absolutely, undeniably, totally hates cats! Our neighbors cat used to sit on our porch and use our planter as it potty. We let her out one day while the cat was trying to potty..... Now our neighbor walks their cat, on a leash.

She loves to camp, go on hikes or just long walks, and ride in the car or truck. If we leave the house, we have to pay special attention so she doesn't make it into the car before we can get out of the garage!

CdirtO


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 30, 2011)

*The "kids"*

Here are out beasts.... On your left is Seth, my best ever dog who passed about a year and a half ago at age 12. I still miss him.

In the center is "Annie" she was just a pup then (about 1 1/2 now) -- she is the "queen of the house" and knows it. She's from a Cocker Spaniel mother and westie father. Along with her is Mickey -- our "old boy" who is from a registered beagle mother who was "indiscrete" so his father is unknown...we think maybe a black lab or shepherd. He is 13 years old.

On your right she is in a frequent pose watching her queendom and probably barking at some of the neighborhood rabbits who like to hang around. It is a 2nd story deck and she frequently races across it and down the steps to chase them when one ventures inside our dog yard. Our dog yard encompasses about 1/3 of our lot and gives our neighbors fits, which of course we are very sympathetic to...we won't change it but we are sympathetic.


----------



## stolicky (Jun 30, 2011)

Look left...


----------



## Linarestribe (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a labradoodle. Best dog I ever had.


----------



## clapiana (Jun 30, 2011)

good looking german short hairs....you dont see many without any ticking at all.  do they have any liver spots?

russianwolf are all those living?  what do you feed them  wow you need to figure out how to make a blank out of what those dogs produce daily 

my brother lost his bulldog 15 years ago and he still talks about him.  that dog had so many issues it wasnt even funny...narrow throat, bad hips, a hernia not to mention it would overheat all the time if any sun hit him.  poor fella was a hurting unit from the get go.

fine looking dobermans love that breed with its ear's clipped.

wow a labordoodle i have not come across that cross breed yet.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 30, 2011)

clapiana said:


> good looking german short hairs....you dont see many without any ticking at all.  do they have any liver spots?
> 
> russianwolf are all those living?  what do you feed them  wow you need to figure out how to make a blank out of what those dogs produce daily
> 
> ...



Lakota and Cheyenne have passed as noted. All the others are still kickin' it. granted most of the 10+ers just want to lay around and nap all day.


----------



## Hess (Jun 30, 2011)

This is Harley he thinks he is a dog.  Barks and screams with someone drives up.  Did I mention he Screams!!!  He is 26 got him as a baby.  Just think a 2 year old forever:foot-in-mouth:


----------



## jimskio (Jun 30, 2011)

I have three, all inside dogs.  Boxer, Pitbull(rescued from Humane Society) and a Mountain Cur.  This is the boxer and pit playing!  Yes they are playing.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 30, 2011)

Our late life child is "Tony" a Welsh Pembroke Corgi. He's 10 years old and will be 11 in September. Our kids tell us we treat him better than we treated them,,,Well he never borrowed money and not paid it back, we never got a call from the school to come get him, he's never talked back....much... and he's never gotten speeding tickets that he failed to tell us about until the sheriff came to the door, just to name a few.
Heres a photo when we had Ratty visit us.:wink:


----------



## Longfellow (Jun 30, 2011)

*Poodle*

This is Arnold. A Blue Kerle poodle. And yes I know there is no such thing. But here he is.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Mickey too*



Russianwolf said:


> clapiana said:
> 
> 
> > good looking german short hairs....you dont see many without any ticking at all. do they have any liver spots?
> ...


 
Mickey spends a lot of time sleeping too, but he does insist on his two (minimum 3 when he can talk mom into it) walks every day.  He can't go as far or as fast as he used to -- but then neither can I.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 30, 2011)

Alrighty, after MUCH deliberation with my wife as to what pictures to use here our are 3 pups.

This is Harley. She's a 7yr old Greyhound. She was a rescue that has become a farm dog. She runs like crazy in the morning and then sleeps in her closet (her choice!) the rest of the day.









This is Fudge & Bailey. Fudge (5yrs Boy) is the lighter color and Bailey (3yrs Girl) is the darker (odd I know, but fudge was a dark brown puppy that went blonde). They're Maltese/Yorkie cross and also half brother/sister.
















All 3 playing together






Who's the boss?


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 30, 2011)

5 years old just got him this past December before the owner put him in a shelter. Shihtzu


----------



## ZanderPommo (Jun 30, 2011)

3 Japanese Chins and a beagle
Jeff




Scout




Cooper




Banzai


----------



## Lenny (Jun 30, 2011)

The "grandog" ... It was a package deal when our daughter came back home to live with us. 

I will spare you of the shot where she dressed him up in the Santa outfit!  That's just not right! :frown:

Part Weimaraner and ??? He's a mutt ....like me.


----------



## Jerryconn (Jun 30, 2011)

*My Buddy*

This is Maxx.  A sheltie.  He goes with me everywhere I will allow.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 30, 2011)

Tink and Tunk are my 2 I got from the pound. Wiener dog that has the color of a bluetick hound and a dog smaller than her that looks like a miniature rotwieler only 8 inches tall.


----------



## Rick P (Jun 30, 2011)

We have a Boxnard named Lex.


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 30, 2011)

> Lakota and Cheyenne have passed as noted. All the others are still kickin' it. granted most of the 10+ers just want to lay around and nap all day


 
Siberians are very long-lived.  My neighbor just lost her old girl at 24!


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jun 30, 2011)

I have  a very smart pomerian


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 30, 2011)

Rick P said:


> We have a Boxnard named Lex.


 
How big is Lex? He looks like a BIG boy. (have had 3 saints through the years, biggest one weighed in at 215 lbs!)


----------



## boxerman (Jun 30, 2011)

JimMc7 said:


> Boxer "Bo"...
> 
> Waiting patiently for me to play ball with him...
> 
> ...


Awesome Boxer I love Boxers. Looks like mine.


----------



## boxerman (Jun 30, 2011)

Here is my Boxer she 6yrs old and about 85lbs. Sassy is here name. Here kennel name is Spitfire Sassy. I have had her since she was 6 mos. old. She my big baby. And my long hair daschund Alf. The puppy that's lying with my Boxer is a friend of mine dog.


----------



## glennw (Jun 30, 2011)

this is my buddy bopper my maltipoo. He is an attention hog and my cclosest buddy. He also guards the shop.


----------



## StephenM (Jun 30, 2011)

We already had one daughter and my wife was so sure that we'd have another one that she said that we'd get a dog if we had a son. His name is Ethan and he just turned 7 a couple of weeks ago.  The *cat* just turned 3...


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Hmmm*



StephenM said:


> We already had one daughter and my wife was so sure that we'd have another one that she said that we'd get a dog if we had a son. His name is Ethan and he just turned 7 a couple of weeks ago. The *cat* just turned 3...


 



would that be the dog or your son?


----------



## Pens By Scott (Jun 30, 2011)

This is my pup, Thumper.  She's 5 now, the picture is a year or so old....  Boarder Collie/Shepard cross of some sort.  While visiting family for Christmas, we got here from a rescue society in Arizona, that rescues dogs from Mexico.  She gets a little cold in the winters up here in Canada...


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 30, 2011)

Here he is: Pomapoo named Lucky.  The groomer was convinced he was female--note the silly bows in his ears.


----------



## low_48 (Jun 30, 2011)

Here's a pic of my pup, Ginger. 113 pounds and 12+ years old, and as I like to say, "We're both getting white in the muzzle" We almost lost her three years ago, on the 4th of July, when she blew out an ACL and then rejected the internal fix. A second surgery knocked the sap out of her, but came finally came back around. She didn't feel right that entire summer. She's always loved going for rides, and knows about as much english as a little kid. She is a great joy of my life.


----------



## LeeR (Jun 30, 2011)

This beautiful Great Pyrenees, Allie, was with us until last October. She was almost 13 when she finally succumbed to cancer. Greatest dog I've ever owned, and that from someone who had a Golden Retriever previously. A protector of her flock, but a sweet family dog.

Her faithful friend Taylor, an 11 year old Rottweiler my daughter brought home 6 years ago (just to stay for a "couple weeks" until she could find her a home), is still with us, but her better days are far behind her. She was depressed for months when Allie passed.

I yearn to be pet free (still also have a 16 year old calico cat, and a 12 year old Quaker Parrot) at some point, to do some extended travel without worrying about the pets.  But, I also see another puppy coming into our home some day. I'm kind of leaning toward another Pyr.


----------



## jaeger (Jun 30, 2011)

This is Gauge at 10 months.
I rescued him shortly after I lost my 12 year old Lab.


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Lee. Allie was  beautiful.   13 is an amazing age for one of the giant breeds. I've had 3 saints and a newfie and was amazed when one of the saints made it to 10. You must have taken wonderful care of her.


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 1, 2011)

sorry, double post.


----------



## LeeR (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Sharon. Of all the dogs I've had come and go, this loss was the most painful. Allie came to us from the shelter at age 2, and we kept her given name. But a more appropriate name would have been Shadow. She was at my side any time I was at home. If I ran down to the shop, she followed and layed on the concrete floor. And until the last year of her life, she often sneaked onto our bed late at night after my wife and I had fallen asleep, and were too tired to fight her off the bed! We also logged probably thousands of miles walking. Really tough to lose a companion like that.

I sometimes think of all the people out there that do not want to be troubled with a dog, and it is sad what they have given up without realizing it.


----------



## clapiana (Jul 1, 2011)

jimskio do you get many offers for play dates with those two sweeties   good grief i wouldnt want to make one of those pups angry.   fantastic action shot.

lee never saw that breed.  are they always completely pure white like that?

what an awesome name 'gauge' haha perfect fit and looking to have some fun.


----------



## RMckin5324 (Jul 1, 2011)

I have 5 Glen of Imaal Terriers that live in my world with me. They are great companions & a lot of entertainment at our home.


----------



## bluwolf (Jul 1, 2011)

This is Trooper. He's part Shephard, part Bloodhound. He's about 5 yrs old. We got him from a rescue just before Thanksgiving. I tell everyone I got a pony for Christmas. He was found in the Everglades by two guys who had to carry him out. He weighed 45 lbs, had the mange, his paws were torn to shreds and he had an absessed snake bite. He spent two months touch and go in the animal hospital. To give you an idea, he now weighs a healthy 95 lbs.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 1, 2011)

sbwertz said:


> > Lakota and Cheyenne have passed as noted. All the others are still kickin' it. granted most of the 10+ers just want to lay around and nap all day
> 
> 
> 
> Siberians are very long-lived.  My neighbor just lost her old girl at 24!



12 is the norm and I personally have never seen one hit 15. 24 is amazing.


----------



## bluwolf (Jul 1, 2011)

Before Trooper we had two Huskies. One lived to be 16, the other just short of 16. But Mike is right, the norm is 12. And, having had Huskies before the last two, I have to say what Mike is doing is amazing. Anyone who has had Huskies knows that you don't own them, you coexist with them as part of their pack. More than one of them would not be here today if he had not taken them. Good on you Mike.



Russianwolf said:


> sbwertz said:
> 
> 
> > > Lakota and Cheyenne have passed as noted. All the others are still kickin' it. granted most of the 10+ers just want to lay around and nap all day
> ...


----------



## tomcatchevy (Jul 1, 2011)

I've two dogs here, the big one is Molly (aka Meathead), 4 yrs and she's a Springer/Lab/Shepard/Newfie mix.  The little guy is Cody (aka Dingdong), 2 yrs and he was supposed to be all Beagle but when he got over 25 lbs at 6 months I knew he was some sort of mix.  Turns out he's a Bagel Hound (Beagle/Basset) which totally explains his howl.:biggrin:  Molly has a habit of being in the way at all times and Cody snores so loud I think he might be my dad incarnated but either way they are the greatest friends.


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 1, 2011)

Our rotnlab Ebony.  She's 4 and I really hope she starts to settle down  sometime soon.  Rottweiler Lab cross.  Waiting for me to let her have  her treat.


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 1, 2011)

bluwolf said:


> Before Trooper we had two Huskies. One lived to be 16, the other just short of 16. But Mike is right, the norm is 12. And, having had Huskies before the last two, I have to say what Mike is doing is amazing. Anyone who has had Huskies knows that you don't own them, you coexist with them as part of their pack. More than one of them would not be here today if he had not taken them. Good on you Mike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And I LOVE the way they "talk".  They "woo woo" to you!


----------



## HSTurning (Jul 1, 2011)

20 month old Bassett
3 reptiles 1 snake, 4 running fish tanks(3 fresh/ 1 salt) and 1 salt at the office.


----------



## Rick P (Jul 1, 2011)

sbwertz said:


> Rick P said:
> 
> 
> > We have a Boxnard named Lex.
> ...


 

Lex is one of the smaller dogs we have had at an even 100 pounds. She isn't very tall but is very solid! Bit of endurance work and she would be an awsome mid wieght wieghtpuller! She is a wonderful bear dog, kid watcher and companion. We are definately big dog people, but it's kinda nice to be able to pick this one up, especially on bath day.


Sitka past away memorial day weekend, we miss her so! I have had several dogs with more brains but few with more heart! Hip dysplagia and sever bone cancer she lived a full life despite the pain and never failed to keep watch over our son. She loved Raspberries! Keeping her from eating us out of Jam was a constant struggle.


----------



## sgimbel (Jul 1, 2011)

Two dogs both labs, brother and sister.  We have had 5 years now.  Bear the black 1 is about 105 pounds and Angel, his sister is only 65 pounds.  They are so spoiled and yes they sleep on the bed.  It makes it very cozy.  See my Avatar.


----------



## omb76 (Jul 2, 2011)

Presenting Oscar Mayer Bayer...  His initials help make up my user name here.  :biggrin:


----------



## azamiryou (Jul 3, 2011)

Nothing but Akitas for me! This is our old lady, Akisora ("Aki"), carrying her beloved hedgehog, and enjoying one of our recent 4500-mile road trips. She's a very small 75 pounds. She's a rescue. She's 11 years old, but has always presented as a little younger than her age, so we hope we'll still have her for a few more years. She has gotten much lazier in the last 6 months and has started to lose her hearing, though.

Our hundred-pound boy, Moki, passed away just over a year ago (at age 12). He was also a rescue. Here's the last photo we took of him:
http://www.houseofflameandglass.com/39N/index.php?entry=entry100615-173929


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 3, 2011)

I thought I had posted on this thread and came back to look at all the puppies... evidently I pushed the wrong button as my post didn't show up...

This is Maggie Mae... she's a rescue dog we got from a local bookstore... someone tossed her and her brother out in front of the lady's house who runs the store and she picked them up to find them a home... we got Maggie and the brother went to another neighbor... Maggie is the queen of the neighborhood... she's the only female for a mile in either direction and all the male dogs come down to play... she's such a Jezebel... first thing we did after she came to live with us was to spay, so she just teases all the male dogs...
she loves everybody who comes by... if you don't need a bath when you arrive, you're gonna get one anyway.... she loves to lick your knees. :biggrin:

Third picture, she's taken the cat's bed... I think there's a little jealousy between the two of them... 

Last picture, she was "tending" mom after Dianne's hip surgery... that's the only time she's made much attempt to be a lap dog... she seemed to know that Di was in a little pain and wanted to comfort her.


----------



## azamiryou (Jul 3, 2011)

I also have to share this very informative song about dogs:
http://youtu.be/1mzRwu8O9tM
:biggrin:


----------



## designer (Jul 3, 2011)

*A pic is required normally*

forgot the attachment.


----------



## Wolf-Sword (Jul 3, 2011)

Here is my dog his name is Harpo named after Harpo Marx now a 10yr old English Springer Spaniel. We got him from the local Humane Soc


----------



## vallealbert (Jul 3, 2011)

Chihuahua:tongue::tongue:.


----------



## Florida Marine (Jul 4, 2011)

Labrador mix the wife and kids got when I was deployed...  

He's a pretty good dog, but not the dog I wanted (I wanted a chocolate female to train for hunting).  I am a strictly Labrador owner...only dog I have ever or will ever own.

Have to dig up a picture and add it later.


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 4, 2011)

vallealbert said:


> Chihuahua:tongue::tongue:.



My MIL had one of them.  Miserable little thing.  Only dog I knew that would literally bite the hand that fed it.  It would take food from your hand drop it on the floor and turn around and bite you before you could get your hand away.  Good thing it didn't have any teeth.:biggrin:


----------



## MyronW (Jul 6, 2011)

Dobby the Chiweenie, Eliza the red Huskie, and Sammie, the North American Turdhound.
Dang dog gets in the catbox and eats kitty treats.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 6, 2011)

I will be adopting my nephews black Labrador in a day or two. He is a 7 yr old (in three months). I know no pic's didn't happen, I will post his picture when he moves in with us. Funny thing, I have been fighting for a dog for 7 hrs and out of the blue the LOML says that she is getting me a dog for my birthday, GO FIGURE? Our daughter bought a Newfie, Newfoudland that will grow to be the size of a small bear and I think that this puppy softened up the boss somehow.  I wanted another Siberian but I realize that my energy level would meet that of a Siberian so I gave up on that idea.


----------



## RSidetrack (Jul 7, 2011)

Ice - Siberian Husky
Malibu - White German Shepherd
Jade - Black Lab/Chow and who knows what else
Milo - Rat Terrier


----------



## clapiana (Jul 7, 2011)

Very pretty White German Shepherd with beautiful ears you don't see many of those dogs


----------



## RSidetrack (Jul 8, 2011)

clapiana said:


> Very pretty White German Shepherd with beautiful ears you don't see many of those dogs


Thanks!  She's a great dog - but it is definitely very easy to tell when she needs a bath


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 8, 2011)

80+ lbs of hell, death and destruction!!  (as long as I'm there to protect him....)


----------



## Mack C. (Jul 9, 2011)

PaulDoug said:


> 80+ lbs of hell, death and destruction!! (as long as I'm there to protect him....)


He appears to have attitude! and that's all that counts.


----------



## KiltedGunn (Jul 11, 2011)

This is my police service dog, Sassy. She's a seven year old Dutch Shepherd (aka Hollandse Herder). She's certified for patrol and narcotics detection. This is my third dog, and she is mine not the City's. I raised my own from pups the first two times, but got this one when she was three. She came with the foofy name and foofy French commands.

Some folks gave me a ration when they first heard her name...but nobody was laughing after she bit the decoy!  She really does enjoy herself on the training field!  Especially when you try to Escape!!!


----------



## CSue (Jul 11, 2011)

HSTurning said:


> ". . . and 1 salt at the office.


 
would that be you?


----------



## CSue (Jul 11, 2011)

*My little Pollywog*

She is a rescue from shelter just 6 weeks ago.  But she's already entrenched herself into my heart and life.  We were told she was a "Boxer mix."  But you can see the sleek whippet line in the first picture.  She makes great use of our 1.3 acre yard.  She is absolutely the fastest dog I've ever seen!  And her brain processes everything fast, too.  She knows exactly how much space to take in my bed to insure enough blanket for HER.  

She loves cats and chickens and crows and squirrels and anything else that is unfortunate to be browsing grass when the back door opens for her to go out!  (Thank God she hasn't actually taken a life . . . yet.)  The neighbors actually pen up their chickens now.  The flock of crows moved down 5 houses to the corner lot.  And we havent see any of the cats in a few weeks.  Polly is every vigilent and hopeful - and protects us very well.


----------



## boxerman (Jul 11, 2011)

CSue said:


> She is a rescue from shelter just 6 weeks ago.  But she's already entrenched herself into my heart and life.  We were told she was a "Boxer mix."  But you can see the sleek whippet line in the first picture.  She makes great use of our 1.3 acre yard.  She is absolutely the fastest dog I've ever seen!  And her brain processes everything fast, too.  She knows exactly how much space to take in my bed to insure enough blanket for HER.
> 
> She loves cats and chickens and crows and squirrels and anything else that is unfortunate to be browsing grass when the back door opens for her to go out!  (Thank God she hasn't actually taken a life . . . yet.)  The neighbors actually pen up their chickens now.  The flock of crows moved down 5 houses to the corner lot.  And we havent see any of the cats in a few weeks.  Polly is every vigilent and hopeful - and protects us very well.


Don't really see any boxer in her except for the brindle color.


----------

